# Too Many Hops, Anybody Wanna Swap?



## yum beer (23/6/11)

I have just received a wonderful parcel from the good folks at Hop Direct, 1 pound(450gm) each of Cluster 7.0%, Northern Brewer 9.0% and Mittlefruh 3.4%.
Problem is I will struggle to use all these hops before they are past their best,
is any body interested in swapping me some of these for some you have too many of, would love some Glacier, Cascade or Simcoe, but open tp offers.
Would like to swap 2 x 100gms of each, or smaller if required.
As Im in the 'sticks' all hops will require posting to effect the swap. :beer:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/6/11)

yum beer said:


> I have just received a wonderful parcel from the good folks at Hop Direct, 1 pound(450gm) each of Cluster 7.0%, Northern Brewer 9.0% and Mittlefruh 3.4%.
> Problem is I will struggle to use all these hops before they are past their best,
> is any body interested in swapping me some of these for some you have too many of, would love some Glacier, Cascade or Simcoe, but open tp offers.
> Would like to swap 2 x 100gms of each, or smaller if required.
> As Im in the 'sticks' all hops will require posting to effect the swap. :beer:



Have you thought about selling them? If they are a reasonable price (like cost +5% + postage), you might make a few bob and still get rid of them.

I don't have blk amounts of hops (though I'm looking into it), but all three varieties I'd look at getting.

Goomba


----------



## yum beer (23/6/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Have you thought about selling them? If they are a reasonable price (like cost +5% + postage), you might make a few bob and still get rid of them.
> 
> I don't have blk amounts of hops (though I'm looking into it), but all three varieties I'd look at getting.
> 
> Goomba




Yeah LRG, I thought about selling them but then I would have to buy the other hops I want anyway and not be any better off for it.
and this way it might help someone whos in the same boat as me with too many of one hop lying around.


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/11)

Not wishing to sound too negative, but I'd do a brew with the Mittelfruh first if I were you - I got some from HD around Xmas time and they were pretty bland and un-aromatic, in fact my Chinese Hops beat them hands down  - hopefully yours is another batch. Their Domestic varieties are awesome, but I won't get any more re-imports off them.


----------



## yum beer (23/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> Not wishing to sound too negative, but I'd do a brew with the Mittelfruh first if I were you - I got some from HD around Xmas time and they were pretty bland and un-aromatic, in fact my Chinese Hops beat them hands down  - hopefully yours is another batch. Their Domestic varieties are awesome, but I won't get any more re-imports off them.




Hopefully its a different batch, 6 months later one would think so.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/6/11)

I'm with Bribie on getting re-imports. If you are going to get American hops, then from American is a fantastic idea, but not when Euro hops have done a round-the-world trip.

That being the case, is there any way to import Euro hops, directly from a European supplier?

Goomba


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/11)

The problem with most suppliers of hops for home brewing over there is that they deal mostly in flowers, which we can't import. I checked out Worcestershire Hops who advertise on Jims Beer Kit forum, but they told me they only do flowers and there's not a huge demand for pellets there. I'd have to say that the first time I ever came across pellets was in Australia - despite being an ag brewer in the UK. However that was back in the days of Dave Line and pellets are making inroads there as well I expect, just not the volumes that make it worthwhile supplying the likes of us. 

As for Europe, home brew is very minor there due to the lower prices and the availability of a myriad of excellent domestic beers. HB has taken off mostly in the UK due to the decline in quality of mainstreams, in the USA for the ABYSMAL decline, and in Australia/NZ due to the TOTALLY CATASTROPHIC SHAMEFUL decline. <_<


----------



## HoppingMad (23/6/11)

Bribie G said:


> Not wishing to sound too negative, but I'd do a brew with the Mittelfruh first if I were you - I got some from HD around Xmas time and they were pretty bland and un-aromatic, in fact my Chinese Hops beat them hands down  - hopefully yours is another batch. Their Domestic varieties are awesome, but I won't get any more re-imports off them.



Have heard this about recent Hallertau crop. That they're all earthy and muddy in flavour of late. Wonder if it was all that crazy northern hemisphere weather they got a year ago? Have heard of some vic craft breweries steering clear of hallertau or subbing in due to disappointing flavours. That stuff ain't what it used to be.

Hopper.


----------



## drsmurto (23/6/11)

What year and what is the origin of the Northern Brewer?

What hops are you after?


----------



## yum beer (23/6/11)

DrSmurto said:


> What year and what is the origin of the Northern Brewer?
> 
> What hops are you after?



They are 2010, US origin.
I am open to offers for type but would love some glacier or simcoe.


----------



## drsmurto (23/6/11)

yum beer said:


> They are 2010, US origin.
> I am open to offers for type but would love some glacier or simcoe.



I'll check what i have excess of other than 2010 EKG.

Homegrown chinook or cascade (2011 crop  )


----------



## yum beer (24/6/11)

DrSmurto said:


> I'll check what i have excess of other than 2010 EKG.
> 
> Homegrown chinook or cascade (2011 crop  )




hey Doc,

could be talked into some chinook


----------



## Mobbee007 (24/6/11)

Have heaps of cascade & some simcoe at home am happy to swap will check & get back to you this arvo
Cheers
Steve


----------



## yum beer (24/6/11)

RexBanner said:


> Have heaps of cascade & some simcoe at home am happy to swap will check & get back to you this arvo
> Cheers
> Steve



Righto Steve, some simcoe would be good, scored some cascade yesterday.


----------



## matt white (24/6/11)

PM sent, alternatively I have pooploads of cascade, chinook, goldings and POR rhizomes if you would like to grow your own.


----------



## Malted (24/6/11)

yum beer said:


> hey Doc,
> 
> could be talked into some chinook




Home grown Chinook flowers rock! You'd make great beer with Smurto's Chinook flowers.


----------



## yum beer (24/6/11)

cheers everyone so far, I have deals going for all the Northern Brewer I want to swap, but still have Cluster and Mitlefruh for anybody interested


----------



## yum beer (24/6/11)

Anybody got some Simcoe or Glacier to swap for Cluster of Mitlefruh, 50-100gm


----------



## Mobbee007 (24/6/11)

sorry got drinking & forgot to check got 100gms simcoe 2009 12.2%AA am happy to swap for some cluster? Or 50gms cluster, 50gms Mittlefruh? Or I have some Williamette, Magnum,Amarillo or tettnang if you'd prefer? Don't have access to a vac packer though so will be double bagged & express posted if you're still keen just let me know
cheers
Steve


----------



## yum beer (27/6/11)

RexBanner said:


> sorry got drinking & forgot to check got 100gms simcoe 2009 12.2%AA am happy to swap for some cluster? Or 50gms cluster, 50gms Mittlefruh? Or I have some Williamette, Magnum,Amarillo or tettnang if you'd prefer? Don't have access to a vac packer though so will be double bagged & express posted if you're still keen just let me know
> cheers
> Steve



sounds good Rex, I will do 50 gms of each for you no problem, PM sent.
sorry reply took so long, I completely misssed your last entry.


----------



## yum beer (27/6/11)

Still got some Cluster and Mittlefruh to swap out, anybody?


----------



## punkin (27/6/11)

yum beer said:


> Still got some Cluster and Mittlefruh to swap out, anybody?



I'm getting a kilo of centennial and one of POR this week from ennerslie, i wouldn't mind trying a few different hops to see what i like, so could swap either of mine for some cluster.

I have a vaccuum sealer (will yours be/have been vaccuumed?) and some good scales.

Although new here, i am not new to the net and would be happy to send first if you have doubts.


----------



## yum beer (27/6/11)

punkin said:


> I'm getting a kilo of centennial and one of POR this week from ennerslie, i wouldn't mind trying a few different hops to see what i like, so could swap either of mine for some cluster.
> 
> I have a vaccuum sealer (will yours be/have been vaccuumed?) and some good scales.
> 
> Although new here, i am not new to the net and would be happy to send first if you have doubts.



Hey punkin, I have centennial and POR already, but if the POR is flowers I may be interested in a small swap.


----------



## punkin (27/6/11)

yum beer said:


> Hey punkin, I have centennial and POR already, but if the POR is flowers I may be interested in a small swap.



No i ordered pellets.

I'll get swapping down the track somewhere. Pity is that i live in a town that has a brew shop that is geared towards selling cordial and turbo's. The only hops are in little packs and the only grains are in powders.....  

I'll dick around with the ingredients i have coming and learn a bit about them before i rush into other things, but i'll probably be interested in some hops or grain swaps down the track somewhere.

Thanks though.


----------



## yum beer (27/6/11)

punkin said:


> No i ordered pellets.
> 
> I'll get swapping down the track somewhere. Pity is that i live in a town that has a brew shop that is geared towards selling cordial and turbo's. The only hops are in little packs and the only grains are in powders.....
> 
> ...



No problems mate,
sounds like youve got a similar problem to me, I have no HBS within 2 hours drive, have to mail everything in...except basic Coopers kits and sugars.
Anyway good brewing.


----------

